# Slug like creatures creeping through my soil?



## tyrophagus (24 Jul 2010)

Ok so pond life happens and hopefully only in a healthy tank but what on earth are these creatures. I introduced some new plants 2 days ago (related?) and today I spotted a fast moving slug - its very fast for a slimy creature!  I grabed my phone and took a video that is blurry in parts.  While recording I saw two of them together - now if you actually try find them they are impossible to find so this must be coincidence. 

Are the dangerous to fish?

What are they?

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqhAxk2n_Qg


----------



## Nelson (24 Jul 2010)

i'd say planaria.....


----------



## tyrophagus (24 Jul 2010)

Thats exactly what they look like - thanks mate

"planarian." The Columbia Encyclopedia, Sixth Edition. 2008. Encyclopedia.com. 24 Jul. 2010 <http://www.encyclopedia.com>.

So no danger to fish?  Not a sign of imminent disaster in may tank?


----------



## Nelson (24 Jul 2010)

should be ok with fish.maybe not shrimp.


----------



## mr. luke (26 Jul 2010)

If they are planaria then they will be harmless to absolubtly everything.
Are they flat (as in, paper flat) or a rounded shape in the body?
They look to  thick and much to fast to be planaria in my eyes.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
Does look a bit speedy, but it is probably a Planarian. Have a look at its head, it should be arrow shaped with 2 little black eyes, like this -    :>. They are very easy to catch, put something meaty (like a peeled prawn) in an aquarium net at "lights out", and come back an hour later and remove the net, prawn and Planarians.

cheers Darrel


----------



## tyrophagus (27 Jul 2010)

Yep. Flat and has a head that is arrow shaped. Amazing what appears in a tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jul 2010)

Have a look at this thread for more info and what you need to kill them in 24 hours! 

http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=496.0


----------



## andyh (29 Jul 2010)

they are nice on toast!


----------

